# The Kardashian Sisters: Hot or Soo Not?



## BeneBaby (Oct 8, 2007)

Introducing the Kardashian Sisters...Together for one night only. The sister on the far left looks great. Cute dress and shoes! Kim....well what can you really say. Somehow I don't think the combo of sequined pencil skirt and bra-top go together. The Giant sister...I don't know what that is, but I am not liking it!! 1 out of 3 ain't bad. Would you like it small? Medium? or Supersized?


----------



## monniej (Oct 8, 2007)

they're all very pretty girls! kim and the one on the far right just have a bit of hoochy going on! lol~


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 8, 2007)

they look slutty


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree the one in the left looks very cute, I would wear that anyday. Kim well, blahh, she always ruins the outfits and the giant, she scares me. Her outfit well, nothing special.


----------



## Claire_CD (Oct 8, 2007)

As the picture loaded I thought the middle one was gonna look classy but the bra-top looks awful. I LOVE the skirt though. Shoes from the left, skirt from the middle and some other top would have been my choice.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree the one in the left looks very cute, I would wear that anyday. Kim well, blahh, she always ruins the outfits and the giant, she scares me. Her outfit well, nothing special. I agree!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 8, 2007)

They're all pretty, but I don't like any of their clothes.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 8, 2007)

Kim is the best looking one, and that tall one.......looks "interesting"


----------



## niksaki (Oct 8, 2007)

ok here's my take on it lol

kim: i love everything except for that top she looks glam.

left: love the dress bag and shoes everything actually lol.

right: (tall one) not a very good pic of her as the others are more front on, so cant see the detail of her dress, looks ok nothing special though and dont like her shoes.

i would say that they are a bit hoochy too but i kind of like snug sexy clothing too for a night out.. LOL


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 8, 2007)

Is the tall one really a dude??


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They're all pretty, but I don't like any of their clothes. ditto!!


----------



## han (Oct 8, 2007)

there all pretty but i dont like there big butts


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 8, 2007)

the one on the left is the prettiest i find, as for the giant, somone should tell her, when she self tans her legs, she has to put some on her feet too


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 8, 2007)

Gorgeous hair and makeup. Damn that b*tch is tall


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 8, 2007)

kim (the middle one i think), forgot to wear a top.


----------



## han (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *delidee32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gorgeous hair and makeup. Damn that b*tch is tall



i think she just looks really tall standing next to the other two which are really short, i notice in other pictures taken of kim(the middle one) every one looks tall next to her


----------



## ivette (Oct 8, 2007)

the sister on the left looks best,imo


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 9, 2007)

haha, that is so bizare. Are they really small or is she really big? They are pretty but WTF is kim wearing? where do you even buy that kind of thing from


----------



## KellyB (Oct 9, 2007)

First impression is: beautiful faces. Sister on the left clothing looks the best to me. Do not like Kim's outfit at all. There is tight and then there is what she is wearing. Too much.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 9, 2007)

Kim and her sis on the left have pretty faces, the one on the right looks like Chyna Doll (Joanie Laurer) NOT HOT.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 9, 2007)

Why did this song come into my mind:

"

I got hos, in different area codes"

weird.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 9, 2007)

lmaoooo kim k is like 5'3 so of course her other sis will look like a giant compared to her


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 9, 2007)

The one on the left is the hottest, but Kim is pretty cute, too. Why, oh why, is the one on the right so much taller than the other two?


----------



## Nox (Oct 9, 2007)

Kim Kardashian is only 5'3" (160 cm). She is not tall _at all_.

The tall one on the right looks to be about a good six inches/15 cm taller which would put her right around 5'9" (175.3 cm), which is actually a decent height.

If the situation were slightly different... say Kim was standing where the tall sister was and the other two ladies were both tall, I would hazard a guess that Kim would be the one who looks a bit "off".


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2007)

I think they look hot!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 9, 2007)

The one on the left of kim looks great...i hate kim's outfit, but love her hair and makeup. The one on the right... looks bad.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they look hot!!! Oh you would


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 9, 2007)

i dont know i'm over these type of girls, it's like they all look the same to me nothing original you know? go to a club and you see about 50 girls that look like this, blah!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2007)

Shes tall!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 9, 2007)

Must suck to be tall man in the family.

The first hoebag looks like Sara Ramirez a lot... I like her outfit a lot.


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't believe they are going to have their own show.


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 9, 2007)

I am very over them! they are a little too skanky for me.


----------



## Mares (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the sister on the far right is the best looking and dressed, i dont think the other two are pretty, Mary


----------



## Nox (Oct 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *marygambrell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the sister on the far right is the best looking and dressed, i dont think the other two are pretty, Mary I actually thought that the far right sister looked best as well, while the other too are pretty but not as well-dressed.


----------



## pj03079 (Oct 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is the tall one really a dude?? That's what I was thinking. She looks like a transexual and she could beat the snot out of most men. LOL


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 13, 2007)

i like the black christian louboutin peep toes.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 13, 2007)

Little sister on left is cute--Kik is just Kim and I don't know about their tall friend--maybe Miracle Grow?


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree that Kim and the sister on the right are hoochies. The girl on left looks cute...but I want all of their heels, nice!


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 14, 2007)

Someone please tell me who these girls are. I am but an old woman who has been out of the loop for too long



I see their name a lot but clueless as to who they are.


----------



## mechelw (Oct 14, 2007)

love the sister on the left, her entire look is to die for!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 14, 2007)

All gorgeaous but very sleazy.


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 14, 2007)

face and hair kim looks cute...her outfit hideous

clothes the first one has a cute dress and shoes

I don't find anything special from the tall girl


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

The sister on the left looks great. All the sisters are pretty.


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ha Ha. The tall sister is actually the youngest of the three Kardashian girls. The shortest sister is the oldest and kim is in the middle. There in order of their age.


----------



## chantelle. (Aug 16, 2010)

I think there all stunning....id be more than happy to look like either one of them


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 16, 2010)

Kim Kardashian is HOT from every angle and anyway you look at her. her two sisters are not.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 18, 2010)

they are all very pretty girls.


----------



## kimkar (Oct 15, 2010)

hi, all friends I really love Kim Kardashian and her Family. Kardashian Sisters are awesome. I relally Love *Kim Kardashian Fashion* most of it.


----------

